# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Kalustopoistoja 2018

## aki

Jokos on Transdev alkanut poistaa Espoon kalustoaan?

----------


## Tenava

> Jokos on Transdev alkanut poistaa Espoon kalustoaan?


Ainakin 503 ja siitä isommat numerot mitä oli Veolian värisiä niillä ei ajeta menevät Volvon kautta eteenpäin osa jo myyty niistä.
300 sarjan pätkä Scalat on myyty. Mielestni myös kaikki Ikarukset on myyty.

Espooseen jää ajoon linjalle 124 autot 573,574,575,1203,1204,1205ja 1207

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Ainakin 503 ja siitä isommat numerot mitä oli Veolian värisiä niillä ei ajeta menevät Volvon kautta eteenpäin osa jo myyty niistä.
> 300 sarjan pätkä Scalat on myyty. Mielestni myös kaikki Ikarukset on myyty.
> 
> Espooseen jää ajoon linjalle 124 autot 573,574,575,1203,1204,1205ja 1207


Siellä oli eilen autot 92 jaa 88, ja tänään oli 82 tai 86

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Ainakin 503 ja siitä isommat numerot mitä oli Veolian värisiä niillä ei ajeta menevät Volvon kautta eteenpäin osa jo myyty niistä.
> 300 sarjan pätkä Scalat on myyty. Mielestni myös kaikki Ikarukset on myyty.


Tietoa uusista omistajista?

----------


## killerpop

> Tietoa uusista omistajista?


CHL-664 eli ex Transdev #508 on liittynyt joulukuussa TKL:n kalustovahvuuteen ja peri romuttuneen #53:n numeron.

Vanhoista autoisa lienee niin moni elinkaarensa päässä, että niitä ei kaupallisessa ajossa nähdä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> CHL-664 eli ex Transdev #508 on liittynyt joulukuussa TKL:n kalustovahvuuteen ja peri romuttuneen #53:n numeron.
> 
> Vanhoista autoisa lienee niin moni elinkaarensa päässä, että niitä ei kaupallisessa ajossa nähdä.


Toivottavasti ainakin jotkut 8700 jäisivät hsl alueelle mutta scalat ja ikarukset varmaan menevät kaikki purkuun viroon ja muihin baltian maihin

----------


## Tenava

> CHL-664 eli ex Transdev #508 on liittynyt joulukuussa TKL:n kalustovahvuuteen ja peri romuttuneen #53:n numeron.
> 
> Vanhoista autoisa lienee niin moni elinkaarensa päässä, että niitä ei kaupallisessa ajossa nähdä.


Miten on voinut liittyä jo Joulukuussa se oli vielä Espoossa ajossa  1.1 2018 hain sen kesken sarjan Friisilästä linjalta 132 kello 16,30 ja vein Tuupakkaan ja oli siellä vielä tiistaina 2.1

----------


## kalle.

> Miten on voinut liittyä jo Joulukuussa se oli vielä Espoossa ajossa  1.1 2018 hain sen kesken sarjan Friisilästä linjalta 132 kello 16,30 ja vein Tuupakkaan ja oli siellä vielä tiistaina 2.1


Helposti, auto on ostettu aiemmin mutta alivuokrasopimus on jatkunut vähän aikaa.

----------


## Ivecomies

Mikäs on Korsisaaren autotarve nyt, kun heillä ei ole enää kuin linja 224?

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> Mikäs on Korsisaaren autotarve nyt, kun heillä ei ole enää kuin linja 224?


Ja U191, U637, U663, U932, U937, 974, ja paljon linjoja Nurmijärvellä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ja U191, U637, U663, U932, U937, 974, ja paljon linjoja Nurmijärvellä.


Espoon Korsisaarta tarkoitin ja heidän paikkureitaaan. Elikkä meneekö noi kaikki ex. Helbin ja Transdevin Scalat poistoon? ja ne maaseututelit?

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> Espoon Korsisaarta tarkoitin ja heidän paikkureitaaan. Elikkä meneekö noi kaikki ex. Helbin ja Transdevin Scalat poistoon? ja ne maaseututelit?


Ei ehkä, Menevät sopimuksen lopun jälkeen Nurmijärvelle tai jollekkin muulle yritykselle. (Siis ehkä)

----------


## huusmik

> Mikäs on Korsisaaren autotarve nyt, kun heillä ei ole enää kuin linja 224?


Reittioppaasta päätellen 4-5 autoa + vara-autot

----------


## Prompter

> Reittioppaasta päätellen 4-5 autoa + vara-autot


224 syö 6 autoa arkisin, autot 20-22, 24, 25 ja 62. Lisäksi linjalla 191 on autona ainakin #48, vm. 2003 Lahti Scala. Siis ainakin 7 autoa + vara.

----------


## Eppu

> Ei ehkä, Menevät sopimuksen lopun jälkeen Nurmijärvelle tai jollekkin muulle yritykselle. (Siis ehkä)


Ne teli-säfflet soisin kyllä näkeväni Nurmijärven linjoilla. Olisivat sopivia autoja sinne. Silti Espoon suunnalta vapautuville autoille ei kaiketi taida kaikille olla hommia siltikään joten olettaisin että jotain myös poistuu. Scalat ovat jo sen verran iäkkäitä kamppeita etten ennustais niille kovin pitkää uranjatkoa. Ja mahtaneeko vielä vuoden alkupuoliskolla tulla jotain uuttakin kun Nurmijärven uusi soppari oli päästövaatimusten osalta varsin tiukka. Luulenpa myös että poistoon on vielä lähdössä moni auto sieltä vanhimasta päästä. Esim. Jonckheere Modulot voisi hyvin laittaa pois, ne kun ovat asiakkaankin näkökulmasta varsin epämukavaista sorttia.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Pohjolan liikenteen varikolla seisoo runsaasti lahti 402 ja ivecoja kokovalkoisina ilman buscomia / lijtä

----------


## bernemi

Pohjolan liikenne 924 on siirtynyt takaisin Kotkaan.

----------


## QS6

> 224 syö 6 autoa arkisin, autot 20-22, 24, 25 ja 62


Linjalla 224 on arkisin 5 autopäivää. 

Korsisaarelta poistuvat linja-ajosta -02-Scaniat ja teli-Volvot.

----------


## 8.6

> Linjalla 224 on arkisin 5 autopäivää. 
> 
> Korsisaarelta poistuvat linja-ajosta -02-Scaniat ja teli-Volvot.


Jääkö 04-Scala 48 siis vara-autoksi?

----------


## QS6

> Jääkö 04-Scala 48 siis vara-autoksi?


48 jää linjalle 191.

----------


## 8.6

Muistin numeron väärin. Siis mitä tapahtuu Korsisaaren Scalalle 54, jos vain 2002 vuoden Scalat poistuvat?

----------


## QS6

> Siis mitä tapahtuu Korsisaaren Scalalle 54, jos vain 2002 vuoden Scalat poistuvat?


Katsotaan... ehkä sillekin talven aikana töitä löytyy Espoossa.

----------


## Ivecomies

Transdevin Suomenojan varikolla tuli eilen ohi ajettaessa bongattua useita L94-scaloja ilman Buscomia. Niin telejä kuin 2-akselisiakin.

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Transdevin Suomenojan varikolla tuli eilen ohi ajettaessa bongattua useita L94-scaloja ilman Buscomia. Niin telejä kuin 2-akselisiakin.


Se on jo ollut tiedossa jonkin aikaan, että transdevin Buscom autot poistuvat.  :Smile:

----------


## KriZuu

Facebookista bongatun kuvan perusteella Tammelundin Liikenteen #12 (Citywide) on myyty Turkuun.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Se on jo ollut tiedossa jonkin aikaan, että transdevin Buscom autot poistuvat.


Kaikkien Ikarusten ja L94-scalojen lisäksi poistoon menee myös todennäköisesti suurin osa Transdevin KUB-scaloista ja Ivecoista.

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Kaikkien Ikarusten ja L94-scalojen lisäksi poistoon menee myös todennäköisesti suurin osa Transdevin KUB-scaloista ja Ivecoista.


En usko sillä linja e124 Ajetaan entisen e11 ja 112 kalustolla eli siellä on ivecoa, volvoa ja scalaa. Vantaan varikolta saattaa poistua ivecoita joo.

----------


## Ivecomies

> En usko sillä linja e124 Ajetaan entisen e11 ja 112 kalustolla eli siellä on ivecoa, volvoa ja scalaa. Vantaan varikolta saattaa poistua ivecoita joo.


Paljonko autoja 124:sella tarvitaan?

----------


## aki

> Paljonko autoja 124:sella tarvitaan?


Tämän ketjun ekalla sivulla on jo kerrottu että linjalle 124 jää ajoon TDF:n autot 573, 574, 575, 1203, 1204, 1205 ja 1207

----------


## Noksu

Iltapäivällä Suomenojan varikolla ilman lukijoita olivat TDF 307, 309, 310 ja 314. Buscom löytyi vielä autoista 202, 303, 305, 306, 315, 322, 326, 328 - 330, 344, 346 - 350, 574 ja 3006. Näistä 574 saanee uudet lukijat lähiaikoina ja 3006 taitaa olla siirtynyt jo Åbergille.

Korsisaaren autossa 48 ei lukijoita enää ollut, autoissa 54, 58 ja 59 oli vielä Buscomit.

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Tämän ketjun ekalla sivulla on jo kerrottu että linjalle 124 jää ajoon TDF:n autot 573, 574, 575, 1203, 1204, 1205 ja 1207


Siellä on ollut 3.1-5.1, ja tänään auto 88

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tämän ketjun ekalla sivulla on jo kerrottu että linjalle 124 jää ajoon TDF:n autot 573, 574, 575, 1203, 1204, 1205 ja 1207


Okei, silloinhan se on ihan mahdollista että myös monet KUB-scalatkin poistuvat/ovat poistettu. Samoin osa Veolia-värisistä Ivecoistakin, mitä ei enää tarvita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:47 ----------




> Okei, silloinhan se on ihan mahdollista että myös monet KUB-scalatkin poistuvat/ovat poistettu. Samoin osa Veolia-värisistä Ivecoistakin, mitä ei enää tarvita.


Ihan hyvä että niistäkin päästään eroon. Ei ne Transdevin KUB-scalatkaan ole/olleet oikeastaan yhtään sen parempia kuin saman firman L94:setkaan. Samanlaisia, kauheita rotiskoja, mistä ei kukaan tykännyt...

----------


## tilt

Voi sentään. Melkein minkä vaan noista poistetuista Transdeveistä (no ei sentään ikarusta) ottaisin HSL-alueen karmeimman mallin tilalle Keravalle. Luulin, että nämä olisi lähteneet jo vuodenvaihteessa poistoon, mutta ei. Kyseessä siis kammottava VDL Ambassador 200 (TDF 1265,1266).

----------


## Gulf

> Ihan hyvä että niistäkin päästään eroon. Ei ne Transdevin KUB-scalatkaan ole/olleet oikeastaan yhtään sen parempia kuin saman firman L94:setkaan. Samanlaisia, kauheita rotiskoja, mistä ei kukaan tykännyt...


En tiedä toki jos sinulla on tuoreempaa kokemusta, mutta omakohtainen muutaman vuoden takainen kokemukseni näistä on ainakin se, että oli yhtä juhlaa kun sai VDL:n tai Ivecon tilalle Scalan.

----------


## Tenava

> Iltapäivällä Suomenojan varikolla ilman lukijoita olivat TDF 307, 309, 310 ja 314. Buscom löytyi vielä autoista 202, 303, 305, 306, 315, 322, 326, 328 - 330, 344, 346 - 350, 574 ja 3006. Näistä 574 saanee uudet lukijat lähiaikoina ja 3006 taitaa olla siirtynyt jo Åbergille.
> 
> Korsisaaren autossa 48 ei lukijoita enää ollut, autoissa 54, 58 ja 59 oli vielä Buscomit.


NäistäTDF autoista ainoa varmaankin 574 ainoa mikä jää ajoon siihen tulee kyllä LIJ laitteet.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:30 ----------




> Siellä on ollut 3.1-5.1, ja tänään auto 88


Joo yllä mainutut autot on vakio autot 89 piti olla ainoa vara niille mut 88 on varmaankin myös varana ainakin toistaiseksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:32 ----------




> Se on jo ollut tiedossa jonkin aikaan, että transdevin Buscom autot poistuvat.


Tuupakassa ajossa  82,86,87,92,ja 94 näissä on LIJ sekä 219,735,737,738 ja 739 näissä vanha Buscom

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Okei, silloinhan se on ihan mahdollista että myös monet KUB-scalatkin poistuvat/ovat poistettu. Samoin osa Veolia-värisistä Ivecoistakin, mitä ei enää tarvita.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:47 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Ihan hyvä että niistäkin päästään eroon. Ei ne Transdevin KUB-scalatkaan ole/olleet oikeastaan yhtään sen parempia kuin saman firman L94:setkaan. Samanlaisia, kauheita rotiskoja, mistä ei kukaan tykännyt...


Matkustin ennen Joka päivä transdevin scalalla ja ne eivät olleet mitään rotiskoja. Suurin osa ainakin on hyvässä kunnossa, toisin kun vaikka nobinan ivecot/Irisbus:it.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Samoin osa Veolia-värisistä Ivecoistakin, mitä ei enää tarvita.


Itse näin tänään tdf 592 rautatientorilla joten se on varmaan ainakin toistaiseksi ajossa.

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko kellään mitään tietoa Transdevin autojen 202, 303, 305, 306, 308, 315, 322, 323, 326-330 ja 344 sekä 346-350 kohtalosta? vaikkei noista autoista oltais vielä poistettu Buscomit, niin pidän sitä silti hyvin epätodennäköisenä, että noita autoja oltais käytetty millään linjalla 2.1 jälkeen...

----------


## Tenava

> Itse näin tänään tdf 592 rautatientorilla joten se on varmaan ainakin toistaiseksi ajossa.


TDF 591 ja 592 Ainoat Veolian väriset Ivecot jää ajoon vielä ja tietenkin 493 ja 494 jotka on Transdevin omia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:07 ----------




> Onko kellään mitään tietoa Transdevin autojen 202, 303, 305, 306, 308, 315, 322, 323, 326-330 ja 344 sekä 346-350 kohtalosta? vaikkei noista autoista oltais vielä poistettu Buscomit, niin pidän sitä silti hyvin epätodennäköisenä, että noita autoja oltais käytetty millään linjalla 2.1 jälkeen...


Kaikki myynnissä ja osa myytykin jo.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> TDF 591 ja 592 Ainoat Veolian väriset Ivecot jää ajoon vielä ja tietenkin 493 ja 494 jotka on Transdevin omia.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:07 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Kaikki myynnissä ja osa myytykin jo.


Missä nämä ovat myynnissä?

----------


## Noksu

> TDF 591 ja 592 Ainoat Veolian väriset Ivecot jää ajoon vielä ja tietenkin 493 ja 494 jotka on Transdevin omia.


Eli 550, 556, 560, 561 ja 564 ovat siis ainakin poistumassa ajosta. Poistuvatko myös HSL-väriset 559, 568, 569, 570, 571 ja 572? Oranssi 491 taitanee jäädä edelleen ajoon.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Eli 550, 556, 560, 561 ja 564 ovat siis ainakin poistumassa ajosta. Poistuvatko myös HSL-väriset 559, 568, 569, 570, 571 ja 572? Oranssi 491 taitanee jäädä edelleen ajoon.


Hyvin mahdollista, jos niitä ei enää tarvita mihinkään. Transdevillähän autotarve vähenee koko ajan, kun ne vaan häviää linjoja. Ensi kesän jälkeen (411:n, 421:n ja 573:n häviöiden myötä) ei taida Transdevillä olla enää kuin muutaman auto jäljellä VDL:ien ja Volvo 8900LE:iden lisäksi.

----------


## Tenava

> Eli 550, 556, 560, 561 ja 564 ovat siis ainakin poistumassa ajosta. Poistuvatko myös HSL-väriset 559, 568, 569, 570, 571 ja 572? Oranssi 491 taitanee jäädä edelleen ajoon.


568-575 ,591-592  ,1206 ja 1207 jää vielä ajoon sekä omat 491,493 ja494 Volvoista jää 500-502 ovat omia sekä ainakin vuoden vielä 521-523

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:47 ----------




> Missä nämä ovat myynnissä?


Jos haluut ostaa soitat tietenkin Transdevin vaihteeseen sieltä löydät tyypin kuka myy  :Smile:

----------


## 8.6

Eikö Helbiltä tosiaan poistunut mitään, vaikka menettivät Länsimetron korvausliikennettä arviolta hieman alle 20 auton verran (linjat 194/A, 195 ja 20)?

----------


## hana

> Eikö Helbiltä tosiaan poistunut mitään, vaikka menettivät Länsimetron korvausliikennettä arviolta hieman alle 20 auton verran (linjat 194/A, 195 ja 20)?


194:n ja 195:n autot siirtyivät 551:lle eli autojen määrä väheni vain 20:n osalta.

----------


## aki

> Hyvin mahdollista, jos niitä ei enää tarvita mihinkään. Transdevillähän autotarve vähenee koko ajan, kun ne vaan häviää linjoja. Ensi kesän jälkeen (411:n, 421:n ja 573:n häviöiden myötä) ei taida Transdevillä olla enää kuin muutaman auto jäljellä VDL:ien ja Volvo 8900LE:iden lisäksi.


On ehkä hiuksien halkomista mutta mielestäni linjojen 411/421/573 kohdalla ei voi puhua häviämisestä koska ei TDF tuohon kilpailutukseen enää osallistunutkaan. Kyseessä on oikeammin linjoista luopuminen sitä mukaa kun sopimukset päättyvät.

----------


## 8.6

> 194:n ja 195:n autot siirtyivät 551:lle eli autojen määrä väheni vain 20:n osalta.


Sitten 20:n autot lienee järkevä säilyttää linjaa 8X varten, jonka Helb todennäköisesti voittaa 3.4. alkaen.

----------


## jtm

> Eikö Helbiltä tosiaan poistunut mitään, vaikka menettivät Länsimetron korvausliikennettä arviolta hieman alle 20 auton verran (linjat 194/A, 195 ja 20)?


Ainakaan Helbin #712 ei ole näkynyt enään ajossa. Olisiko mennyt hyötykäyttöön maakuntiin?

----------


## antsa

> Ainakaan Helbin #712 ei ole näkynyt enään ajossa. Olisiko mennyt hyötykäyttöön maakuntiin?


Kuulemma lähti Ouluun Koskilinjojen kalustoon.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Ainakaan Helbin #712 ei ole näkynyt enään ajossa. Olisiko mennyt hyötykäyttöön maakuntiin?


Joulukuun lopussa ajoi ainakin vielä h77

----------


## jtm

> Joulukuun lopussa ajoi ainakin vielä h77


Ei varmasti ajanut vaan taisi olla kuitenkin #912 koska #712 on ollut 20:llä. Mutta kuten antsa edellä totesi niin siirtynyt koskilinjoille.

----------


## LimoSWN

Pikainen visiitti suomenojalla paljasti, että TDF  307, 308,309,310,314, 315 ovat nyt shuttlebus.fi näiden lisäksi on myös toinen LTF-kilpinen ex wellu.

----------


## Tenava

> Pikainen visiitti suomenojalla paljasti, että TDF  307, 308,309,310,314, 315 ovat nyt shuttlebus.fi näiden lisäksi on myös toinen LTF-kilpinen ex wellu.


308 ei ole shuttlebussin vaan 350 on

----------


## LimoSWN

> 308 ei ole shuttlebussin vaan 350 on


Kyllä se siellä välissä on. Ne ovat ajettu tiiviiseen nippuun.

----------


## hana

> 308 ei ole shuttlebussin vaan 350 on


Taitaa olla niin että Kuukankorven sivuilla näkyvistä Transdevin busseista vuosimallit 2003-2005 ovat kaikki poistuneet. Espoon varikon parkkipaikalla on enää 124:n bussit ja sitten nuo muitten firmojen omistamat bussit.

----------


## Tenava

> Kyllä se siellä välissä on. Ne ovat ajettu tiiviiseen nippuun.


No ei ole siellä on shutlebuss 103 vanhat TDF 307,309,310,314 ja 315 kävin tänään vaihtamassa TDF 591 pois ja 88 toistaiseksi tilalle niin samalla tsekkasin ton sun väittämän tiedon.

----------


## Noksu

> Pohjolan liikenteen varikolla seisoo runsaasti lahti 402 ja ivecoja kokovalkoisina ilman buscomia / lijtä


Eilen PL:n poistorivissä oli enää vain 4 Ivecoa ja 1 City L, rivissä aiemmin olleet Lahtikot ja pikavuorovärinen Lahti 560 Eagle olivat jo kadonneet jonnekin.

----------


## Tenava

Transdev 591 ja 592 poistuneet 31.01 2018 liikenteestä leasing loppui.

----------


## hana

> Transdev 591 ja 592 poistuneet 31.01 2018 liikenteestä leasing loppui.


Ja Kuukankorven sivuilla näkyvistä Ivecoista ovat poistuneet myös 550, 556, 559, 560, 561 ja 564.

----------


## Prompter

> Eilen PL:n poistorivissä oli enää vain 4 Ivecoa ja 1 City L


Nämä poistetut Ivecot ovat numeroiltaan 746, 747, 748 ja 750. Teli-Lahtikot olivat vielä toissapäivänä korjaamorivistössä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Nämä poistetut Ivecot ovat numeroiltaan 746, 747, 748 ja 750.


Näiden ivecoiden kohtalosta tietoa?

----------


## Prompter

> Näiden ivecoiden kohtalosta tietoa?


99,9 % varmuudella palautus sinne mistä tulivatkin eli leasing-sopimuksen loppu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eilen PL:n poistorivissä oli enää vain 4 Ivecoa ja 1 City L


City L on teli ja jos junan ikkunasta oikein näin, niin rekkari täsmää PL 935:een.

Varikon toisella laidalla oli PL:n teipeistä riisuttuna teli-Lahti 402:ien lisäksi ainakin yksi 2-akselinen Lahti 402. Onkohan kukaan käynyt bongaamassa niiden rekkareita?

----------


## Miska

> 99,9 % varmuudella palautus sinne mistä tulivatkin eli leasing-sopimuksen loppu.


Eihän sitä tiedä, vaikka näille autoille vielä löytyisikin töitä Etelä-Espoosta.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Nämä poistetut Ivecot ovat numeroiltaan 746, 747, 748 ja 750.


Onko PL:ltä menossa poistoon lisää Ivecoja?

----------


## Tenava

> Jokos on Transdev alkanut poistaa Espoon kalustoaan?


Kaikki vm 2002-2005 autot poistunut 202,303,305,306,322,323,326,327,328,329,330,344,34  6,347,348,349 ja 93 joka tuhoutui palossa. nää on  vielä Kuukankorven listoilla mutta varmaan poistuu lähiaikoina nämä meni viroon purkuun paitsi 93 on vakuutusyhtiön omaisuutta ja on vielä Tuupakassa.

----------


## kuukanko

> nää on  vielä Kuukankorven listoilla mutta varmaan poistuu lähiaikoina


Kiitos tiedosta, poistuivat juuri äsken!

----------


## Ivecomies

Ovatko Pohjolan liikenteen autot 917, 918, 828, 829, 850 ja 852 nyt poistettu?

----------


## Prompter

> Ovatko Pohjolan liikenteen autot 917, 918, 828, 829, 850 ja 852 nyt poistettu?


Kyllä on. 850:lle on tosin tiedossa sijoituspaikka muualta, koulutuskeskukselta.

----------


## kuukanko

Ilman teippejä Veturitien varikon pihassa seisoo myös ainakin yksi Scania L94 / Lahti 402. Onkohan 860, 898 ja 899 poistuneet myös? Kirkkonummella oli länsimetron korvausliikenteessä korkealattiaista kalustoa, mitähän kaikkea sieltä on lähtenyt pois?

----------


## Ivecomies

> 850:lle on tosin tiedossa sijoituspaikka muualta, koulutuskeskukselta.


Vantaan ammattiopisto Varia? sinnehän meni myös se Veolian wanha "Wilma"  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:55 ----------




> Onkohan 860, 898 ja 899 poistuneet myös?



Ikänsä puolesta ovat varmasti. Lahti 402-mallin aika HSL-alueella taitaa nyt olla ohi...  :Sad:

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> Kirkkonummella oli länsimetron korvausliikenteessä korkealattiaista kalustoa, mitähän kaikkea sieltä on lähtenyt pois?


 Ainakin PL:iä 122/124 ja 179/180 ei ole näkynyt n. kahteen kuukauteen.

----------


## Prompter

> Ilman teippejä Veturitien varikon pihassa seisoo myös ainakin yksi Scania L94 / Lahti 402. Onkohan 860, 898 ja 899 poistuneet myös?


860 poistui jo viime syksyllä. 898 ja 899:n kohtalosta minulla ei ole varmaa tiedoa, mutta veikkaan niiden olevan myös poistuneiden listalla. Samoin PL 91 poistunut HSL-ajosta ja ajaa nyt U-linjoja 632 ja 635 Buscomin sämpylä huputettuna.

----------


## 8.6

> Samoin PL 91 poistunut HSL-ajosta ja ajaa nyt U-linjoja 632 ja 635 Buscomin sämpylä huputettuna.


Miksi Buscom ei ole käytössä? Linjat kulkevat koko matkansa HSL-alueella. Kun olen noita linjoja nähnyt tänä vuonna, en ole havainnut U-tunnusta, ja tarkistin vielä muutamasta kuvastakin.

----------


## vristo

> Miksi Buscom ei ole käytössä? Linjat kulkevat koko matkansa HSL-alueella. Kun olen noita linjoja nähnyt tänä vuonna, en ole havainnut U-tunnusta, ja tarkistin vielä muutamasta kuvastakin.


Vanhaa Buscom-järjestelmää ei enää tueta tämän vuoden alusta lähtien.

----------


## Prompter

> Vanhaa Buscom-järjestelmää ei enää tueta tämän vuoden alusta lähtien.


TDF:llä liikkui vielä reilu viikko sitten pari 07-Scalaa Buscomein. PL 91:n Buscom lienee huputettu vain siksi, että auton linjoja ei löydy järjestelmästä, eikä matkustaja siten turhaan yritä leimata lippuaan suljetulla laitteella.

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko kellään tietoa koska Transdevillä on Scala-aika kokonaan ohi?

----------


## LimoSWN

PL 748 ( BNZ-271 ) nähty Inter Kuljetuksen liikennöimällä linjalla 2 Hämeenlinnassa.

----------


## hana

> Onko kellään tietoa koska Transdevillä on Scala-aika kokonaan ohi?


Ei ainakaan ennen syksyä ennenkuin 411, 421, 431N ja 573 loppuu ja kun kaikki nykyiset Scalat ovat Transdevin omistuksessa niin voi niitä näkyä vara-autoina pitkäänkin syksyn jälkeen.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ei ainakaan ennen syksyä ennenkuin 411, 421, 431N ja 573 loppuu ja kun kaikki nykyiset Scalat ovat Transdevin omistuksessa niin voi niitä näkyä vara-autoina pitkäänkin syksyn jälkeen.


Jaa, no linjoilla h63, h68 ja h71 ei ole ymmärtääkseni alusta alkaenkaan kulkenut juuri muita telejä kuin VDL:iä (lukuunottamatta muutamia Volvoja vara-autoina), joten teli-Scalat menevät varmasti poistoon kesällä. Transdeville ei jää kai sen jälkeen muita "pätkälinjoja" kuin h55 ja h69, ja niitä ei ole muistaakseni koskaan ajettu Scaloilla. Keravan linjoista en oo varma, mutta oletan että siellä pärjätään hyvin Volvojen ja Ivecojen parissa.

----------


## Noksu

> Jaa, no linjoilla h63, h68 ja h71 ei ole ymmärtääkseni alusta alkaenkaan kulkenut juuri muita telejä kuin VDL:iä (lukuunottamatta muutamia Volvoja vara-autoina), joten teli-Scalat menevät varmasti poistoon kesällä. Transdeville ei jää kai sen jälkeen muita "pätkälinjoja" kuin h55 ja h69, ja niitä ei ole muistaakseni koskaan ajettu Scaloilla. Keravan linjoista en oo varma, mutta oletan että siellä pärjätään hyvin Volvojen ja Ivecojen parissa.


Transdevin VDL:t ovat nykyään jatkuvasti hajalla, eikä 34:n telin tarpeeseen tahdo 38 VDL:ää ja muutama Volvo ja Scala riittää millään. Päivittäin on useita peruttuja lähtöjä, varsinkin 71B:llä, ja myös pätkiä näkyy ko. linjoilla toisinaan. Luulisi siis ainakin teli-Scalojen jäävän syksyllä edelleen vara-autoiksi.

----------


## anttiti

Transdevin #219 oli ainakin tänään buscomeilla iltaruuhkassa Mannerheimintiellä 421 linjalla

----------


## APH

> Transdevin VDL:t ovat nykyään jatkuvasti hajalla, eikä 34:n telin tarpeeseen tahdo 38 VDL:ää ja muutama Volvo ja Scala riittää millään. Päivittäin on useita peruttuja lähtöjä, varsinkin 71B:llä, ja myös pätkiä näkyy ko. linjoilla toisinaan. Luulisi siis ainakin teli-Scalojen jäävän syksyllä edelleen vara-autoiksi.


Mikä siinä on, että ovat jo tässä iässä niin huonokuntoisia?

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Jaa, no linjoilla h63, h68 ja h71 ei ole ymmärtääkseni alusta alkaenkaan kulkenut juuri muita telejä kuin VDL:iä (lukuunottamatta muutamia Volvoja vara-autoina), joten teli-Scalat menevät varmasti poistoon kesällä. Transdeville ei jää kai sen jälkeen muita "pätkälinjoja" kuin h55 ja h69, ja niitä ei ole muistaakseni koskaan ajettu Scaloilla. Keravan linjoista en oo varma, mutta oletan että siellä pärjätään hyvin Volvojen ja Ivecojen parissa.


Kyllä linjalla h55 on ollut pari kertaa scala.  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Vanhaa Buscom-järjestelmää ei enää tueta tämän vuoden alusta lähtien.


Lähinnä syy taitaa olla kuitenkin näillä linjoilla se, että nuo ovat U-linjoja, ja niillä ei ole Buscom ollutkaan käytössä.

----------


## bernemi

Pohjolan Liikenteen #753 on myynnissä:
https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../bhajdag9.html

----------


## Tenava

> Ei ainakaan ennen syksyä ennenkuin 411, 421, 431N ja 573 loppuu ja kun kaikki nykyiset Scalat ovat Transdevin omistuksessa niin voi niitä näkyä vara-autoina pitkäänkin syksyn jälkeen.


Luulen kyllä et TDF 568-575 varmaankin poistuu viimeistään ens syksynä ja loppuaika ajetaan Scaloilla kun ovat omia ja Ivecot liisari pelejä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Luulen kyllä et TDF 568-575 varmaankin poistuu viimeistään ens syksynä ja loppuaika ajetaan Scaloilla kun ovat omia ja Ivecot liisari pelejä.


573-575 ovat Transdevin omia ja 568-572 ovat jonkun rahoitusyhtiön omaisuutta.

----------


## Noksu

> Pohjolan Liikenteen #753 on myynnissä:
> https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../bhajdag9.html


Pohjolan logot ovat muokattu pois kuvasta, onkohan kyseinen yksilö myös myynnissä, vai onko kyse vain esimerkkikuvasta? Lisätiedoista selviää, että näitä on 5 kpl myynnissä. 746, 747, 748 ja 750 varmaankin kuuluvat niihin, mutta mikä mahtaa olla viides?

----------


## Tenava

> 573-575 ovat Transdevin omia ja 568-572 ovat jonkun rahoitusyhtiön omaisuutta.


Nämä kaikki edellä mainutut autot 568-575 ovat OP Yritys pankki Oyj,Leasingrahoituksen omaisuutta. Transdev Finland oy Vantaa on kaikissa haltia. Trafista tiedot tarkistettu 09.02.2018 klo13.26 että sillälailla on asiat.

----------


## Eppu

> Lisätiedoista selviää, että näitä on 5 kpl myynnissä. 746, 747, 748 ja 750 varmaankin kuuluvat niihin, mutta mikä mahtaa olla viides?


Liekö tuo Intteri jo napannut näistä tuon #748:n kun tosiaan Hämeenlinnassa liikkuu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> PL 748 ( BNZ-271 ) nähty Inter Kuljetuksen liikennöimällä linjalla 2 Hämeenlinnassa.


Siellähän se liikkuu. Havainnon oikeaksi vahvistava kuva.

----------


## kuukanko

> 898 ja 899:n kohtalosta minulla ei ole varmaa tiedoa, mutta veikkaan niiden olevan myös poistuneiden listalla.


Trafin haku antaa niistä molemmista tulokseksi "Ajoneuvolla luovutusilmoitus." eli ovat poistuneet.

----------


## Rehtori

> Trafin haku antaa niistä molemmista tulokseksi "Ajoneuvolla luovutusilmoitus." eli ovat poistuneet.


Aivan off topic, mutta Trafin sivujen uudesta ilmaisesta hausta löytyy mm. katsastuksessa rekisteröidyt mittarilukemat. OnniBussin vermeillä miljoona kilometriä lähestyy, noin 300 tuhatta näyttää vuosittain tulevan.

----------


## bernemi

Pohjolan liikenteen autot 749 ja 922 on poistettu.

----------


## Noksu

Nobinan Hakunilan varikolla näytti olevan 2 kappaletta 2-akselisia Volvo 8700LE:itä kokovalkeina ilman Nobinan tunnuksia. Mahtavatko olla poistettuja?

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Nobinan Hakunilan varikolla näytti olevan 2 kappaletta 2-akselisia Volvo 8700LE:itä kokovalkeina ilman Nobinan tunnuksia. Mahtavatko olla poistettuja?


Kyllä, ne on 400-sarjan Volvoja, toinen taitaa olla 488.

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> Kyllä, ne on 400-sarjan Volvoja, toinen taitaa olla 488.


488 On poistunut jo vuoden 2016 lopussa, joten ei voi olla se.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Kyllä, ne on 400-sarjan Volvoja, toinen taitaa olla 488.


Mahdollista. Se seisoi klovissa vielä 5/2017 kehän reunalla 446 kanssa.

----------


## Tenava

Transdev 568-572 Iveco Crossway poistuneet liikenteestä 1.3 alkaen

----------


## Noksu

> Transdev 568-572 Iveco Crossway poistuneet liikenteestä 1.3 alkaen


Transdevin 570 oli tänään ajossa 55:llä.

----------


## Tenava

> Transdev 568-572 Iveco Crossway poistuneet liikenteestä 1.3 alkaen


Tää oli virheellistä tietoa ovat ajossa toistaiseksi.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tää oli virheellistä tietoa ovat ajossa toistaiseksi.


Eiköhän noi italian rotiskot poistu viimeistään kesällä, kun Transdevin autotarve vähenee, ja lisäks noi autot eivät oo Transdevin omia.  :Smile:

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Eiköhän noi italian rotiskot poistu viimeistään kesällä, kun Transdevin autotarve vähenee, ja lisäks noi autot eivät oo Transdevin omia.


Voitko jo päättää... Tykkäätkö Ivecosta vai et? Päivittäin sulla näyttävän vaihtuu nää mielipiteet...

----------


## bernemi

Pohjolan liikenne 940 on palannut takaisin Kotkaan.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Raskone airportin pihalla seisoo ainakin yksi hsl värinen iveco ilmeisesti transdevin.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Trafin haku antaa niistä molemmista tulokseksi "Ajoneuvolla luovutusilmoitus." eli ovat poistuneet.


850,852,898,899,917,918 ja 935 ainakin myyty Viroon. Listalla voi olla muitakin 800- sarjan Lahtelaisia.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> 850,852,898,899,917,918 ja 935 ainakin myyty Viroon. Listalla voi olla muitakin 800- sarjan Lahtelaisia.


Varmaan purkuun?

----------


## Tenava

> Raskone airportin pihalla seisoo ainakin yksi hsl värinen iveco ilmeisesti transdevin.


Joo se on TDF#568 on korjausta siellä odottamassa.

----------


## fani

> 850,852,898,899,917,918 ja 935 ainakin myyty Viroon. Listalla voi olla muitakin 800- sarjan Lahtelaisia.


850:stä ei ainakaan ole luovutusilmoitusta. Ja mistä tiedät että on Viroon myyty?

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> 850,852,898,899,917,918 ja 935 ainakin myyty Viroon. Listalla voi olla muitakin 800- sarjan Lahtelaisia.


Lisäys sarjaan 829 myös.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:50 ----------




> 850:stä ei ainakaan ole luovutusilmoitusta. Ja mistä tiedät että on Viroon myyty?


Se että luovutusilmoitus on tehty tai on tekemättä, ei kerro mitään. Sillä on merkitystä kaupanteossa että onko rahat näpissä.

Ostajayrityksen taustahahmo/hahmot ovat ulkomaalaistaustaisia ja nimi viittaa Virolaisuuteen. Yhtiön aiempi kauppahistoria viittaa siihen että käyttökelvottomia busseja on myyty purkaamolle Viroon.

En pysty tietenkään antamaan tiedolleni mitään takuuta mutta tällä hetkellä se vaikuttaa pitävän paikkansa.

En pysty varmaksi sanomaan 850 tilannetta, ainakin kaikki muut autot ovat samassa jamassa, en usko että 850 olisi mikään poikkeus. On todennäköistä että 830,831 yms Lahtelaiset ovat myös menossa samassa sarjassa, ainakin 829 on.

----------


## fani

> Lisäys sarjaan 829 myös.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:50 ----------
> 
> 
> Se että luovutusilmoitus on tehty tai on tekemättä, ei kerro mitään. Sillä on merkitystä kaupanteossa että onko rahat näpissä.
> 
> Ostajayrityksen taustahahmo/hahmot ovat ulkomaalaistaustaisia ja nimi viittaa Virolaisuuteen. Yhtiön aiempi kauppahistoria viittaa siihen että käyttökelvottomia busseja on myyty purkaamolle Viroon.
> 
> ...


Kaikista muista on luovutusilmoitus paitsi autosta 850. Olen myös kuullut että tuo 850 jäisi Suomeen.

----------


## KriZuu

PL 914 on paluumuuttanut Kotkaan.

----------


## Tenava

TDF# 571 ja 572 poistuneet ajosta tänään.

----------


## hana

> TDF# 571 ja 572 poistuneet ajosta tänään.


Lisätään listaan vielä TDF 1266.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> PL 914 on paluumuuttanut Kotkaan.


Vaikuttaa vielä ainakin Helsingissä.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Kaikista muista on luovutusilmoitus paitsi autosta 850. Olen myös kuullut että tuo 850 jäisi Suomeen.


850 on Koulutuskeskus Varian ajossa ainakin, en tiedä ovatko ostaneet vai vuokraavatko, vai lainaavatko.

----------


## LimoSWN

> 850 on Koulutuskeskus Varian ajossa ainakin, en tiedä ovatko ostaneet vai vuokraavatko, vai lainaavatko.


Ihan on ostettu. Autosta oli jo oppilaan toimesta keretty murjoa takaovi, ja peltejä, Seisoo Ruhassa Scanialla nyt fixattavana, myös Scanian ominaisuuksiin kuuluva kaasuvaijerin löystyminen löytyy, jota korjataan.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> 850 on Koulutuskeskus Varian ajossa ainakin, en tiedä ovatko ostaneet vai vuokraavatko, vai lainaavatko.


Mahtaako wiima mennä poistoon?

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Mahtaako wiima mennä poistoon?


Kyllä se eilen ainakin oli koulutusajossa Korsossa. 739:stä bongasin puoliltapäivin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ainakin PL:iä 122/124 ja 179/180 ei ole näkynyt n. kahteen kuukauteen.


PL 122 tuli äsken vastaan 280:lla ja HSL:n rahastuslaitteet oli purettu pois. HSL:n tariffitunnustarra oli tosin jäänyt keulaan.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Varmaan jo täällä tiedossa tms. mutta tänä aamuna CHL-667 eli ex Veolia 511 tuli Tampereen Volvolta p(/t)ilaajavärityksissä kilvin "raitiovaunua korvaava liikenne" ilman mitään kylkinumeroa tai liikennöitsijätunnusta. Oli myös keskiovet auki mutta ei se menoa näemmä haitannut.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Varmaan jo täällä tiedossa tms. mutta tänä aamuna CHL-667 eli ex Veolia 511 tuli Tampereen Volvolta p(/t)ilaajavärityksissä kilvin "raitiovaunua korvaava liikenne" ilman mitään kylkinumeroa tai liikennöitsijätunnusta. Oli myös keskiovet auki mutta ei se menoa näemmä haitannut.


Niin missä väreissä?

----------


## karvinen

> Niin missä väreissä?


TKL:n eli nykyään jolin väreissä

----------


## bussitietäjä

> TKL:n eli nykyään jolin väreissä


Mitkä ex transdevin teli-volvot siellä on? Onko myös 503 (chl-659)

----------


## killerpop

> Mitkä ex transdevin teli-volvot siellä on? Onko myös 503 (chl-659)


seuraavat CHL:t
660/662/663/664/667 TKL:llä ja 661/665/666 on Paunulla

----------


## bussitietäjä

kiinnostuksen vuoksi kysyn missä 503 ja muut joita ei myyty tampereelle

----------


## karvinen

> kiinnostuksen vuoksi kysyn missä 503 ja muut joita ei myyty tampereelle


TDF 503 löytynee turusta ja myös CHL-668 näyttäis löytyvän sieltä

----------


## bussitietäjä

> TDF 503 löytynee turusta ja myös CHL-668 näyttäis löytyvän sieltä


Ei varmaan ole kuvaa vielä saatavilla?

----------


## karvinen

> Ei varmaan ole kuvaa vielä saatavilla?


Internetin ihmeellinen maailma voisi tässä kohtaa auttaa mut tuolta kun vähäsen etsii niin voipi löytää 
https://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2018/Huhtikuu/

----------


## Tenava

Transdev 568,569 ja 570 poistettu liikenteestä 01.05 2018 alkaen

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Transdev 568,569 ja 570 poistettu liikenteestä 01.05 2018 alkaen


meneeköhän nämä transdevin vanhat ivecot myyntiin vai purkuun?

----------


## jtm

Helbin OmniExpress #1409 on poistettu ja purettu.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Helbin OmniExpress #1409 on poistettu ja purettu.


miksi tätä ei korjattu? olin lukevani joskus palon aikoihin että korjattaisiin.

----------


## jtm

> miksi tätä ei korjattu? olin lukevani joskus palon aikoihin että korjattaisiin.


Olisi varmaan korjattukin mielellään ellei kustannukset nousisi niin korkeiksi.

----------


## bussitietäjä

PL #753 on poistettu ja on myynnissä mascuksessa 

https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../bhajdag9.html

----------


## kuukanko

> PL #753 on poistettu ja on myynnissä mascuksessa 
> 
> https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../bhajdag9.html


Kuvassa se on vielä PL:n varikolla ja PL:n logot on vain peitetty kuvankäsittelyllä. Oletko varma, että se on poistunut?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Kuvassa se on vielä PL:n varikolla ja PL:n logot on vain peitetty kuvankäsittelyllä. Oletko varma, että se on poistunut?


En tietenkään täysin varma mutta sijainnin perusteella kyllä sijainti (turku/vantaa)

----------


## kuukanko

> En tietenkään täysin varma mutta sijainnin perusteella kyllä sijainti (turku/vantaa)


Tuosta kuvasta ei tiedä, onko Turussa/Vantaalla juuri tuo yksilö, vai onko se vaan toiminut koko sarjan mannekiininä kuvaa otettaessa.

----------


## Pera

> PL #753 on poistettu ja on myynnissä mascuksessa 
> 
> https://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalust.../bhajdag9.html


Kyllä tämä on vielä ajossa, just tällä hetkellä on linjalla 51.

----------


## Noksu

Korsisaaren 58:ssa ei ole enää HSL:n lukijoita, mutta sisarautosta 59 löytyy vielä Buscom.

PL 913 puolestaan on palautettu jo aikaisemmin tänä vuonna Kotkaan, joten ilmeiseisti kaikki sieltä tulleet Scalat ovat palanneet takaisin.

----------


## anttiti

> Korsisaaren 58:ssa ei ole enää HSL:n lukijoita, mutta sisarautosta 59 löytyy vielä Buscom


Siirtyy kuulemma shuttlebussiksi 15.6. alkaen

----------


## aki

Huomenna taitaa olla Helbin 200-sarjan scalojen viimeinen liikennöintipäivä? Poistuukohan samalla myös 300-sarjan scalat?

----------


## bernemi

> Huomenna taitaa olla Helbin 200-sarjan scalojen viimeinen liikennöintipäivä? Poistuukohan samalla myös 300-sarjan scalat?


200-sarjan Scaloille ei ole enää käyttöä HSL-liikenteessä niiden ylitettyä 16 vuoden ikärajan.

300-sarjan autot säilyvät varmaankin vara-autoina vielä ensi vuoden ajan.

Ainakin HelB:llä menee kesän ajaksi paljon vanhempia autoja ns. kesäseisontaan.

----------


## Akizz

Eikä! HelB 259 on koko HSL alueen paras auto! Voi ei! Erittäin harmillista että siitä luovutaan!  :Sad:

----------


## huusmik

> 300-sarjan autot säilyvät varmaankin vara-autoina vielä ensi vuoden ajan.


Tai sitten ne menevät 566:lle(tai maakuntiin).

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tai sitten ne menevät 566:lle(tai maakuntiin).


566 siirtyy elokuussa Nobinan haltuun

----------


## Mikko121

> 200-sarjan Scaloille ei ole enää käyttöä HSL-liikenteessä niiden ylitettyä 16 vuoden ikärajan.
> 
> 300-sarjan autot säilyvät varmaankin vara-autoina vielä ensi vuoden ajan.
> 
> Ainakin HelB:llä menee kesän ajaksi paljon vanhempia autoja ns. kesäseisontaan.


Saapa nähdä pääsevätkö vielä jossain käyttöön nuo 200-sarjalaiset. Kaikki aiemmin maakuntiin lähteneethän ovat vielä käytössä. Ainakin rovaniemellä ja Jyväskylässä niitä vielä on. Jyväskylän autot eivät tosin enää kilpailutetussa kaupunkiliikenteessä enää saa liikennöidä.

----------


## Rehtori

Jännä  nähdä, poistuuko lopultakin HelB 411, seudun viimeinen Ikarus.

----------


## Pera

Näillä näkymin myös Pohjolan liikenteen autot 821 ja 822 menee nyt poistoon, sillä elokuussa näissä tulee 16 vuoden ikä vastaan.

----------


## peke

mitähän tulee tilalle jos 258 jäi tänään eläkkeelle 575:ltä? mielenkiinnolla odotan ja kerron maanantaina.

----------


## hana

Tänään oli erittäin suurella todennäköisyydellä ajossa viimeistä kertaa buscomilla varustettuja busseja HSL-alueella eli Transdevin buscomilla varustetut bussit poistuvat ainakin toistaiseksi HSL-ajosta.

----------


## Gulf

HelBit 816, 817, 818, 1014 ja 1015 ovat poistuneet HSL-liikenteestä.

----------


## kuukanko

> PL 913 puolestaan on palautettu jo aikaisemmin tänä vuonna Kotkaan, joten ilmeiseisti kaikki sieltä tulleet Scalat ovat palanneet takaisin.


PL 914:stä oli täällä tietoa, että se olisi edelleen Helsingissä:



> Vaikuttaa vielä ainakin Helsingissä.


Onko siitä nyt varmaa havaintoa, että se onkin Kotkasa?

----------


## hana

Seuraavat Transdevit poistuneet: 82, 88, 91, 92, 219, 735, 737, 738 ja 739.

----------


## Noksu

> Seuraavat Transdevit poistuneet: 82, 88, 91, 92, 219, 735, 737, 738 ja 739.


Ainakin datan mukaan 735 olisi parhaillaan linjalla 421.

----------


## Makke93

> Ainakin datan mukaan 735 olisi parhaillaan linjalla 421.


Onkohan se saanut vihdoinkin LIJ-laitteet sitten?

----------


## Noksu

> Onkohan se saanut vihdoinkin LIJ-laitteet sitten?


Siinä on ollut LIJ-laitteet huhtikuusta lähtien.

----------


## Tenava

> Seuraavat Transdevit poistuneet: 82, 88, 91, 92, 219, 735, 737, 738 ja 739.


TDF 88 lähti eilen Korsisaarelle

TDF 82,91 ja 92 lähtee Viroon purettavaksi (kaikki moottori vikaisia)

TDF 219,735,737,738 ja 739 on myynnissä TDF 735 ajossa vara-autona talviliikenteen alkuun jos joku ei osta ennen sitä

----------


## kuukanko

Oulun seudun onnikat -sivulla olevan Koskilinjojen kalustolistan mukaan HelB 1126 - 1130 olisivat muuttaneet Ouluun.

----------


## bernemi

Koiviston auton muihin yksiköihin, maakuntiin tarvitaan ilmeisesti ikärajavaatimusten takia uutta/käytettyä kalustoa, jota HelB:llä jää paljon ylimääräiseksi nyt syksyllä, kun vanhoista sopimuksista vapautuvia autoja voidaan laittaa poistuneiden tilalle, ja uusiin sopimuksiin tulee lähes pelkästään uusia autoja.

Autojen määrä HelB:llä pysyy siis kokonaisuudessaan lähes samana.

----------


## Mikko121

> Koiviston auton muihin yksiköihin, maakuntiin tarvitaan ilmeisesti ikärajavaatimusten takia uutta/käytettyä kalustoa, jota HelB:llä jää paljon ylimääräiseksi nyt syksyllä, kun vanhoista sopimuksista vapautuvia autoja voidaan laittaa poistuneiden tilalle, ja uusiin sopimuksiin tulee lähes pelkästään uusia autoja.
> 
> Autojen määrä HelB:llä pysyy siis kokonaisuudessaan lähes samana.


Kyllähän niitä tarvitaan, ja tarvittaneen jatkossakin. Koiviston autohan on voittanut itselleen tässä kolmen vuoden sisällä maakunnista ainakin kuuden (seitsemän jos Jämsäkin lasketaan) kaupungin paikallisliikenteen tai vähintään suuren osan siitä. Ennestään kun näissä kaupungeissa ei ole ollut läheskään tarvittavaa määrää kilpailuun kelpaavaa kalustoa, on uusien hankkimisen lisäksi kalustoa tarvinnut jatkuvasti siirrellä paikasta toiseen riippuen eri kaupunkien ikärajoista. Lähtökohtaisesti monen kaupungin kaluston ikärakenne ei ole kovinkaan tasainen. Esim Oulussa suurin osa autoista on vuosimallia 2007-2010 ja Jyväskylässä reilu kolmannes on 2004-2007 -mallisia ja muut sitten -14 ja -15. Huomioitavaa Jyväskylän suhteen on sekin, että Linkki-liikenteestä on tämän kolmen vuoden aikana poistunutkin jo nelisenkymmentä autoa, mikä on melkein puolet kalustotarpeesta. Tähän tilanteeseenhan HelB-kalustosta on nyt tarjoutunut apua. Vanhimmasta HelB-kalustostahan ei hyötyä monessa paikassa ole ikärajavaatimusten myötä juuri ollenkaan.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Kyllähän niitä tarvitaan, ja tarvittaneen jatkossakin. Koiviston autohan on voittanut itselleen tässä kolmen vuoden sisällä maakunnista ainakin kuuden (seitsemän jos Jämsäkin lasketaan) kaupungin paikallisliikenteen tai vähintään suuren osan siitä. Ennestään kun näissä kaupungeissa ei ole ollut läheskään tarvittavaa määrää kilpailuun kelpaavaa kalustoa, on uusien hankkimisen lisäksi kalustoa tarvinnut jatkuvasti siirrellä paikasta toiseen riippuen eri kaupunkien ikärajoista. Lähtökohtaisesti monen kaupungin kaluston ikärakenne ei ole kovinkaan tasainen. Esim Oulussa suurin osa autoista on vuosimallia 2007-2010 ja Jyväskylässä reilu kolmannes on 2004-2007 -mallisia ja muut sitten -14 ja -15. Huomioitavaa Jyväskylän suhteen on sekin, että Linkki-liikenteestä on tämän kolmen vuoden aikana poistunutkin jo nelisenkymmentä autoa, mikä on melkein puolet kalustotarpeesta. Tähän tilanteeseenhan HelB-kalustosta on nyt tarjoutunut apua. Vanhimmasta HelB-kalustostahan ei hyötyä monessa paikassa ole ikärajavaatimusten myötä juuri ollenkaan.


Korvaako nämä Helbin Scalat myös noita rumia Kapusseja, joista halutaan eroon? 🙂

----------


## kalle.

> joista halutaan eroon? 🙂


Kuka haluaa eroon?

----------


## Mikko121

> Kuka haluaa eroon?


Tokihan joissain yhteyksissä on kovasti nähty tarvetta niiden poistoon. Tuskin vain ovat he missään yhteyksissä koiviston auto-yhtymään muutakuin korkeintaan matkustajan roolissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:17 ----------

Mutta jotta pysytään aiheessa niin HelB 912, Scala FIY-268 on siirtynyt Jyväskylään. Myös toista on huhuttu siirtyväksi (913?)

----------


## antsa

Kyllä se on FIY-288 joka myös siirtyi. 914 ja 915 meni Rovaniemelle.

----------


## Mikko121

HelB 701 on siirtynyt Jyväskylään. Yksi tai kaksi teliautoa tämän lisäksi siirtynee mukana.

----------


## Ivecomies

Onks kellään tietoa onko Nobinukselta poistunut jotain autoja viime aikoina? jotain huononkuntoisia Vestejä yms.

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Onks kellään tietoa onko Nobinukselta poistunut jotain autoja viime aikoina? jotain huononkuntoisia Vestejä yms.


Ei ole poistanut mitään.

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko Helb 411 tai PL 914 poistunut?

----------


## Bussipoika04

HelB #411 on kesäseisonnassa, taitaa palata vielä liikenteeseen, kun ei siitä ole tietoa, että poistuisi. PL #914 on jo keäväällä siirtynyt Kotkaan.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

Nobina 489 ei ole otettu ajoon, mutta 488 on.
Tarkempi tieto 489stä: se ei ole siis palanut ajoon vielä, siirtyy pian Kloviin.

----------


## Prompter

PL 34 poistettu HSL-liikenteestä.

----------


## Mikko121

HelB 702 -> Jyväskylän liikenne

----------


## Tenava

> TDF 88 lähti eilen Korsisaarelle
> 
> TDF 82,91 ja 92 lähtee Viroon purettavaksi (kaikki moottori vikaisia)
> 
> TDF 219,735,737,738 ja 739 on myynnissä TDF 735 ajossa vara-autona talviliikenteen alkuun jos joku ei osta ennen sitä



TDF 83,86,87,89,737 ja 738 MYYTY 

TDF 94 MYYTY (Nobina)

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> TDF 94 MYYTY (Nobina)


TDF #94 on myyty Nobinalle?!  :Eek:

----------


## aki

> TDF #94 on myyty Nobinalle?!


Valmiiksi HSL-väreissä oleva 10 vuotta vanha teli-Scala on varmaan ihan hyvä ja edullinen hankinta vara-autoksi.

----------


## kuukanko

Ja jostakinhan Nobinan pitää haalia kalustoa lokakuussa aloittaville Länsiväylän Kamppiin meneville linjoille.

----------


## LimoSWN

> TDF 83,86,87,89,737 ja 738 MYYTY 
> 
> TDF 94 MYYTY (Nobina)


Tuosta #94 on tosiaan Trafissa Luovari. ilmaiseksi ei näy kenelle.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Valmiiksi HSL-väreissä oleva 10 vuotta vanha teli-Scala on varmaan ihan hyvä ja edullinen hankinta vara-autoksi.


Onhan toi varmaan paremmassa kunnossa kuin Nobinan Scalat 478-480, mut ei ne Transdevin Scalatkaan missään loistokunnossa ole, jos vertaa vaikka PL:n vastaaviin.

----------


## Makke93

> TDF #94 on myyty Nobinalle?!


Onko tietioa säilyykö kylkinumero vai numeroidaanko esim 600 paikkeille, jossa muut -08 bussit ovat? Nobina kai aikoo numeroida uuden kaluston nykyisten perään kunnes Vestit lähtevät ja aloittavat sitten taas 1:stä. Nobinalle voi hyvinkin tulla 100 uutta bussia 2 vuodessa (esim 2019-2020 päätyvien Nobinan sopimusten bussimäärä on 117), eli jos tuo Scala lähtee samanikäisenä kuin viimeiset Vestit, numero 94 ei kannattaisi olla kätössä. Toisaalta trafin tietojen mukaan kolmella ensimmäisellä Vestillä on ajettu vain 800 000km, kun taas tuolla scalalla on 1,1 Miljoonaa, eli todennäköisesti se lähtee ennen viimeisiä Vestejä.

----------


## Prompter

> PL 34 poistettu HSL-liikenteestä.


Itse itseäni korjaten: PL 34 palannut Sipoon HSL-/U-liikenteeseen. Uutena kalustona myös Kiitokorin korittama Scania PL 107, joka tosin pyörii lähinnä Ely-alueen puolella.

----------


## LimoSWN

Helbit 253,255 näyttää olevan poistettu. Numerot ja nimet revitty pois.

----------


## KriZuu

> Helbit 253,255 näyttää olevan poistettu. Numerot ja nimet revitty pois.


Samoin myös 254.

----------


## Ivecomies

Ovatkohan HSL-alueen kaikki 03-vanhemmat bussit menossa poistoon tän syksyn aikana (myös Pohjolan liikenteen korkeat)?

----------


## Miska

> Ovatkohan HSL-alueen kaikki 03-vanhemmat bussit menossa poistoon tän syksyn aikana (myös Pohjolan liikenteen korkeat)?


HSL-liikenteessä bussikaluston maksimi-ikä on 16 vuotta käyttöönottopäivämäärästä lukien eli viimeisten 2002-mallisten bussien pitäisi poistua käytöstä vuoden loppuun mennessä.

----------


## LimoSWN

Transdev Finland #88 on nyt sitten KS #26
Pyörii linjalla 224

----------


## hana

TDF 735 myyntilaitteet poistettu.

----------


## Ivecomies

Ovatko Transdevin kaikki Scalat nyt poistettu?

----------


## hana

> Ovatko Transdevin kaikki Scalat nyt poistettu?


Ei ole, 84 ja 85 on vielä ajossa.

----------


## Anonymous

> Onko tietioa säilyykö kylkinumero vai numeroidaanko esim 600 paikkeille, jossa muut -08 bussit ovat? Nobina kai aikoo numeroida uuden kaluston nykyisten perään kunnes Vestit lähtevät ja aloittavat sitten taas 1:stä. Nobinalle voi hyvinkin tulla 100 uutta bussia 2 vuodessa (esim 2019-2020 päätyvien Nobinan sopimusten bussimäärä on 117), eli jos tuo Scala lähtee samanikäisenä kuin viimeiset Vestit, numero 94 ei kannattaisi olla kätössä. Toisaalta trafin tietojen mukaan kolmella ensimmäisellä Vestillä on ajettu vain 800 000km, kun taas tuolla scalalla on 1,1 Miljoonaa, eli todennäköisesti se lähtee ennen viimeisiä Vestejä.


Vanha TDF #94, tuli eilen vastaan 436 linjalla kylkinumerolla 17.

----------


## Makke93

> Vanha TDF #94, tuli eilen vastaan 436 linjalla kylkinumerolla 17.


Juu tuli tosiaan huomattua itsekkin syysliikenteen alkamisviikolla. Tuo ja entinen TDF 465 ovat todennäköisesti tulossa Länsiväylän suorille linjoille, joiden sopimuksessa on kaksi vanhaa teliä. Ne korvataan uusilla ensi syksynä, jolloin myös sompimukset, joissa Vestit ovat loppuvat tai bussit korvataan. Mikäli siis Nobina rupeaa numeroimaan alusta Vestien poistuttua, niin näiden numerointi on sen suunnitelman mukainen.

----------


## KriZuu

PL 169:lla (Scania Kiitokori OmniStar) on luovutusilmoitus.

----------


## jtm

Helb #826 kaasu MANista on rekisterikilvet poistettu.

----------


## kuukanko

HelB 252:ssa on Trafin ajoneuvotiedoissa liikenteestä poisto. Ajokiellossa se on ollut jo 7.8. alkaen määräaikaiskatsastuksen puuttumisen vuoksi.

Vähän vielä vanhempi sisarauto HelB 250 on vielä rekisterissä, vaikka siinäkin on ollut määräaikaiskatsastus suorittamatta 31.7. alkaen.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Helb #826 kaasu MANista on rekisterikilvet poistettu.


Enpä ihmettele yhtään että 826 poistu jo nyt. Sillä sen moottori teki kuolemaa. Oisko ollut kampiakseli tai vastaava osa moottorissa rikki.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vähän vielä vanhempi sisarauto HelB 250 on vielä rekisterissä, vaikka siinäkin on ollut määräaikaiskatsastus suorittamatta 31.7. alkaen.


Nyt senkin ajoneuvotiedoissa on myös liikenteestä poisto.

----------


## killerpop

> TDF 735 myyntilaitteet poistettu.


Ja tilalle asennetaan paremmat Pusatecin myyntilaitteet Tampereella, kun tämä ja muutama muukin ex Transdev aloittaa työnsä Paunun kalustossa. Oikea rivi näyttäisi olevan ex #89, #219, #735 ja #738  :Cool:

----------


## Pera

HelBit 257 ja 258 ovat näillä näkymin poistettu sillä molemmista on määräaikaiskatsastus suorittamatta.

----------


## Pera

> HelBit 257 ja 258 ovat näillä näkymin poistettu sillä molemmista on määräaikaiskatsastus suorittamatta.


Myös 259 on määräaikaiskatsastus suorittamatta.

----------


## Mikko121

Tänään saadun tiedon mukaan Helb 1113 olisi vihreässä takissa Jyväskylässä odottamassa pääsyä tositoimiin.

----------


## Tenava

TDF 573, 574 ja 575 poistettu HSL-liikenteestä tänään.

----------


## kuukanko

> TDF 573, 574 ja 575 poistettu HSL-liikenteestä tänään.


Transdevillä on jo syksyn aikana ollut aika paljon kalustopulan takia ajamatta jääneitä lähtöjä. Noiden poistuminen ei ainakaan helpota tilannetta.

----------


## Tenava

> Transdevillä on jo syksyn aikana ollut aika paljon kalustopulan takia ajamatta jääneitä lähtöjä. Noiden poistuminen ei ainakaan helpota tilannetta.


Niin on ja lisää varmaan tulee jos VDL ei pysty kalustoa kunnossa pitämään. Ivecoiden leasing loppui eikä vissiin kannattanut jatkaa.

----------


## bernemi

Tammelundin Liikenteen Citywide #1 on tietojeni mukaan poistettu HSL-liikenteestä.

----------


## Tenava

> Tammelundin Liikenteen Citywide #1 on tietojeni mukaan poistettu HSL-liikenteestä.


Syksyllä jo poistui ja meni Soisalon Liikenteelle.

----------


## KriZuu

HelB #1113 vaikuttaa tästä lähin Linkki-väreissä Jyväskylässä numerolla 557.

----------


## Ivecomies

> HelB #1113 vaikuttaa tästä lähin Linkki-väreissä Jyväskylässä numerolla 557.


Onko se niin, että Kabusseja poistuu koko ajan jolloin ne tarvitsee korvaavaa kalustoa? kyllähän noi Helbin Scalat toki sopii ihan hyvin Ka-Bussien korvaajiksi.

----------


## Mikko121

> Onko se niin, että Kabusseja poistuu koko ajan jolloin ne tarvitsee korvaavaa kalustoa? kyllähän noi Helbin Scalat toki sopii ihan hyvin Ka-Bussien korvaajiksi.


Eipä ole vielä Kabusseja poistunut kuin muutama hassu ja niistä pari muuttui Linkkeriksi. Liikenne lisääntyy ja edelliset Scalat ja Volvot kyllä vanhenevat liiaksi.

----------


## Bussipoika04

HelB #1114 poistuu HSL-liikenteestä. Seisoo tällä hetkellä Ruhassa Linkki-vihreänä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> HelB #1114 poistuu HSL-liikenteestä. Seisoo tällä hetkellä Ruhassa Linkki-vihreänä.


Alkaako noita Helbin Scaloja jo näkymään siellä enemmän kuin Kakka-kabusseja?

----------


## huusmik

> Alkaako noita Helbin Scaloja jo näkymään siellä enemmän kuin Kakka-kabusseja?


 :Laughing: 
https://www.savonjakeskisuomenbussit...3%A4n+Liikenne 
Tätä menoa kyllä.

EDIT: Itse asiassa on jo nyt.

----------


## Mikko121

> https://www.savonjakeskisuomenbussit...3%A4n+Liikenne 
> Tätä menoa kyllä.
> 
> EDIT: Itse asiassa on jo nyt.


Riippuu hieman katsantokannasta! Linkki-liikenteessä Scaloja on vielä yksi vähemmän. Olisi yhtä paljon jos JyLi 407 ei olisi mennyt lyttyyn ja poistoon. Autot 401-403 eivät kelpaa kilpailutettuun liikenteeseen, eikä niitä ole edes näkynyt aikoihin ja autot 481 -483 liikennöivät Jämsässä.

Saa nähdä tuleeko tuosta 11-sarjasta tai jostain muustakin vielä lisää Scaloja Jyväskylään. Ensi kevään aikana JyLiltä yli-ikääntyy useita autoja.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Saa nähdä tuleeko tuosta 11-sarjasta tai jostain muustakin vielä lisää Scaloja Jyväskylään. Ensi kevään aikana JyLiltä yli-ikääntyy useita autoja.


Ja eihän sitä koskaan tiedä, jos HelB aikoo seuraavaks siirrellä Volvo 8700LE:itä noihin muihin KA-kaupunkeihin. Omasta mielestä nekin sopivat erinomaisesti Kabussien korvaajiksi.

----------


## Mikko121

> Ja eihän sitä koskaan tiedä, jos HelB aikoo seuraavaks siirrellä Volvo 8700LE:itä noihin muihin KA-kaupunkeihin. Omasta mielestä nekin sopivat erinomaisesti Kabussien korvaajiksi.


Eipä niistä mahda hirveesti Kabussin korvaajaksi olla, kun eivät ole euro 6 ja Kabussit ei nyt vielä taida olla korvausiässä. Muutenkin luulen että Helb ei ainakaan itsenäisesti päätä siitä mitkä autot sieltä minnekin lähtee, vaan siirrot tehdään kuitenkin koko konsernin etujen mukaisesti.

----------


## killerpop

> TDF 573, 574 ja 575 poistettu HSL-liikenteestä tänään.


Ja niin ne HSL-värit valtaa Hämeenlinnan lisäksi myös Puolaa, http://phototrans.eu/14,1020544,0,Ir..._RZ_8197X.html

----------

